# "Time Bar" gets stuck



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've noticed with 10c8 that the "Time Bar" (the bar you see when you use pause) gets stuck. It can get stuck at any point. During this most recent incident it was stuck at "0". I noticed this when I paused a 30-minute recorded show about halfway thru it. I started up again, and paused it again. It was still at "0". I wondered what would happen if I tried to set a bookmark (I was hoping it would set one where I actually was in the show, and the time marker would move up to that point). Alas, I dould not set one.

Before begining this post I had been looking at other postings here for about 20 mintues. I just now went back and checked that show (it's been paused all this time). Now, the "time bar" is unstuck. I started the show playing, paused it, and tried to set a bookmark. I still could not. So, I backed it up some, started it playing again, paused it, and now I can set a bookmark.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a known bug with the progress bar.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if it is related to the "known bug with the timebar", but I had one of my R15's with 10C8 get really screwed up after several 30 second skips followed by a variety of other commands (like play, skip back, etc.) - all done remotely via a slingbox (with an accompanying delay of 20 or 30 seconds), so I'm really not sure what commands were actually sent to the R15. But the end result was I lost video, and could not recover by doing simple things (changing channels, pressing exit, etc.), so I did a reset via menu choice and it is working okay again.

Sorry I can't provide better info, but maybe this experience added to reports from others may be of some value.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a known bug with the progress bar.


There is a new bug with the progress bar? Or are you talking about the one during live recordings if you pad the recording that it doesn't allocate the extend time untill the show is done recording?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No... this is difference.
This particular one the progress bar just flat out stops reporting the current spot in the program. It kinda just "freezes" in place.

Doesn't effect the playback though, just the progress meter sticks in place.
I usually end up just watching my programs, then putting the unit into standby and by the time I use it the next night, the unit is fine again.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

So this is a bug that 10c8 created then?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Created" or "Exposed" Either way, the first I have seen of it is 10C8


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I hit that bug on 10B8.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... this is difference.
> This particular one the progress bar just flat out stops reporting the current spot in the program. It kinda just "freezes" in place.
> 
> Doesn't effect the playback though, just the progress meter sticks in place.
> I usually end up just watching my programs, then putting the unit into standby and by the time I use it the next night, the unit is fine again.


Actually, it does affect the playback. It happened again while I was playing back Jeopardy. Near the end I was FF'ing, and noticed the PB was stuck at 13 minutes. So, I stopped Jeopardy, and then restarted it. Normally, when you stop a show, and then restart it, it starts at the point at which you stopped it. In this case, it started at 13 minutes.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

It just happened again. Was stuck at "0". When I was at about 3 minutes into the 30-minute show I tried the "jump to end" function. The show moved to 29 minutes, and so did the progress bar, but then it was stuck there ("<<" moved the show back, but not the time marker). I tried the jumpback button, and that did unstick it. Interesting, but still annoying.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine did this last night after the update I went to finish watching a 2 hr 30 mins movie that I had previously stopped at 1hr 30 mins and the bar stayed at 1hr 30 mins untill the last 10 mins it moved to where it was supposed to be.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

well, I suppose I'm "glad" I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

I ran into this last night also. I noticed that it did unstick itself before the end of the 30 minute show I was watching. This was a show from MyVOD.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I ran into a similar problem on 10B8. The tick that shows where you are in the time bar was just gone. Pressing "Active" and going back to the show fixed it (I'm pretty sure a reset would have fixed it also).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I had this happen last night too but it also disabled the FF and 30 second skip. If you stop the recording and go back in it works again or at least mine did.

Also my 6 second rewind is now super buggy. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not and sometimes it jumped back whatever it wanted, it varied everytime.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

New problem since the 10C8 update (as already stated in posts above); when I ff/skip through a recording made since the update, I lose video, and could not recover. A red button reset is the only way to get the box going again. Funny how this has not happened with recordings made before the update.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I had this happen last night too but it also disabled the FF and 30 second skip. If you stop the recording and go back in it works again or at least mine did.
> 
> Also my 6 second rewind is now super buggy. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not and sometimes it jumped back whatever it wanted, it varied everytime.


Mine was "super buggy" when I first got 10c8: after just watching one or two shows you could no longer "stack" the 30-slip button presses, and the jumpback button would jumpback ZERO seconds. Perhaps even stranger is that now it takes a few days before that happens. Also strange is that when I first got 10c8, merely putting the R15 into standby, and taking back out fixed the problem. Now, only a reset will fix it.



gimme5 said:


> I ran into a similar problem on 10B8. The tick that shows where you are in the time bar was just gone. Pressing "Active" and going back to the show fixed it (I'm pretty sure a reset would have fixed it also).


Pressing the "jumpback 6-seconds" button also brings the time marker to the correct point.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I alos had the time bar freeze last night. As with rlambert7, the repeat button fixed it for me too.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Same problem here,froze at 0.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I received the 10c8 update on 8/9. I recorded three one hour programs that day and the timer bar had the normal 0 on the left and 1 on the right. Yesterday, I recorded a one hour program at 10AM EST and there was a 0 on the left, time marks across the bar then almost to the end was a 12:00 on the bottom left and at the very end was 13:00 at top left. A second one hour program recorded at 2PM had 16:00 and 17:00 on the left. I watched that one and the time tracked between 16:00 until it hit 17:00. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope a QUICK FIX is put out and we dont have to wait another 3 months for them to fix things that were working fine before but they broke in this release.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I called DTV Tech Support to report this bug (I report every bug I encounter -- they hate me). I told the tech support rep that I had a problem with my R15 and that I had just received a software update. She said that they are aware of a couple of problems with the new software. I told her that the progress bar was getting stuck. She told me that the engineers are aware of this problem; they have identified a fix; they are in the process of testing the fix, and they expect to roll out the fix shortly.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

> expect to roll out the fix shortly.


With regards to the freezing progress bar....
Don't expect it in the "next" release... it should be in the "next-next" release.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With regards to the freezing progress bar....
> Don't expect it in the "next" release... it should be in the "next-next" release.


So that means approx. SIX MONTHS (being the last update took so long) from now for those of us on the East Coast ?

That is not right, these new bugs that broke perfectly working things need to be addressed NOW. Playback problems, black screens, freezing of picture, are MUCH worse now than before the update.

I think this leased R-15 is going back before the 30 day return policy is up.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've noticed the progress bar freezing too. But the bigger thing that has happen since the update is the sound going 100% out when using the jumpback button. I had to reset the R15 once but most of the time the sound will go all the way out. It won't come in again unless it use the jumpback button again, it just stays off not a delay like I've had happen before.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wanted to report that this happened to me last night R-15-500, 10C8). I was watching a recording of "Dog Bites Man" from the other night and it was stuck at zero. Resuming playback after stopping it at about the halfway point in the show took me back to the beginning of the episode. The progress bar then worked fine after that. I restarted my R-15 after the 10C8 upgrade and again last night after I finished watching that recording. Not sure if it fixed anyting though.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rhoq said:


> Just wanted to report that this happened to me last night R-15-500, 10C8). I was watching a recording of "Dog Bites Man" from the other night and it was stuck at zero. Resuming playback after stopping it at about the halfway point in the show took me back to the beginning of the episode. The progress bar then worked fine after that. I restarted my R-15 after the 10C8 upgrade and again last night after I finished watching that recording. Not sure if it fixed anyting though.


I think that might have happened to me once a few weeks ago, shortly after I got 10c8. In any case, it hasn't happened since then. As long as it is just the time marker in the progress bar getting stuck, and as long as pressing the "jumpback 6 seconds" button fixes it, it's not that big of deal. Still it does need to be fixed, though, because not everyone will know about JB6s workaround. If your time marker does get stuck, be sure to fix it with the JB6s (replay) button before you press the "stop" button, otherwise you WILL resume at the point where the time marker was, not the point at which you were viewing.


----------



## dmichaels1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl,
-----------------------------------------------------
With regards to the freezing progress bar....
Don't expect it in the "next" release... it should be in the "next-next" release.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This statement is absurd ...
If the D* "group" that you refer to can get the basic transport functions of the device corrected in a year, everyone knows what that means as far as the more advanced functions of the receiver. Why do you have to SPIN every release as being the "best that they can do" , instead of objectively reporting on the state of the R15? The BASIC transport functions (and they are getting better with the new release) should be a GIVEN at this point.

I hope you do not ban me from the site for reporting what I believe to be serious problems with the R15 software development.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dmichaels1 said:


> Earl,
> -----------------------------------------------------
> With regards to the freezing progress bar....
> Don't expect it in the "next" release... it should be in the "next-next" release.
> ...


This isn't related to the "basic" transport functions...
The transport (FF/RW,SLIP, ect) still function... even though the graphical bar freezes..

They identifed the problem/correction AFTER the latest Release Candidate was built and entered the testing phase.

To make the necessary changes would mean... starting the process over... and ultimately leading to additional corrections and updates, that are ready and tested... to be "stalled" till this (And anything else that is slated for the next-next release) to be tested... thus not getting the next release in the next few weeks... you are looking closer months....

Why would I ban you for making a coment like that?
I have never banned anyone for making a coment like that.... there have been others that have made those comments, but procedded to violate other rules of the forum got them banned.

If I was to ban ever user, just because you think the R15 Team, and the development cycle has flaws.... that would be a lot of people... and I would lonely here.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The transport (FF/RW,SLIP, ect) still function... even though the graphical bar freezes..


Sometimes I wonder if you actually own an R-15 .

Of course I am just kidding above but since the update my R-15 has playback transport problems during just about every show I watch. The 6 second rewind hardly works now and is unreliable, the 30 second advance doesnt seem to always advance 30seconds and moves at different speeds sometimes slow sometimes fast, there are black screens and pauses during almost every recording I try to watch and the rr/ff/slip stops working, when I get to the end of a recording about 1 out of 4 times the "delete message" does not appear and the rr/ff/slip do nothing and it just sits there, etc....

I have never had playback problems until after this update. I understand what your saying about releases but for us on the east coast, your "few weeks" means a couple months. :nono2:    Then its another couple months until the release your saying will fix some of this will be here on the east coast. So possibly by the end of the year, over a year after the R-15 was released, the playback controls will be working like they should.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you actually own an R-15 .
> 
> Of course I am just kidding above but since the update my R-15 has playback transport problems during just about every show I watch. The 6 second rewind hardly works now and is unreliable, the 30 second advance doesnt seem to always advance 30seconds and moves at different speeds sometimes slow sometimes fast, there are black screens and pauses during almost every recording I try to watch and the rr/ff/slip stops working, when I get to the end of a recording about 1 out of 4 times the "delete message" does not appear and the rr/ff/slip do nothing and it just sits there, etc....
> 
> I have never had playback problems until after this update. I understand what your saying about releases but for us on the east coast, your "few weeks" means a couple months. :nono2:    Then its another couple months until the release your saying will fix some of this will be here on the east coast. So possibly by the end of the year, over a year after the R-15 was released, the playback controls will be working like they should.


This is probably useless to ask as i'm sure you have BUT have you rebooted? :lol:

I have noticed the 30 Sec slip not always being what I "think" is 30 seconds but not sure how to prove it. Just seems to go a littler faster I guess. The Skip Back seems to always be the same to me, then again how do I prove it is or does one prove it's not?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My apologizies here and I should have looked into all my problems more before venting as it was only one of the R-15s having problems, the other has had no problems except dupes. I still do think I see differences in the 30 second advance.

Now both are working well and all I did to fix it was to stop using it and put it in standby overnight. Maybe someone with multiple receivers (so your not sitting there with no TV to watch) chould test this too and the next problem where you usually reset, just put in standby for a few hours so it can do whatever it does.

I played with both of them all day yesterday and only had one playback problem (the same R-15 mentioned above) where the screen went black. This was vastly different from the other night where everything seemed to go wrong. I watched show after show after show switching between my two R-15's and it was actually enjoyable not having any problems.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

> I hope a QUICK FIX is put out and we dont have to wait another 3 months for them to fix things that were working fine before but they broke in this release.


Yeah That!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> The Skip Back seems to always be the same to me, then again how do I prove it is or does one prove it's not?


We need to find a station/program that has a clock with seconds on the screen. Then use the skipback and slip buttons.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know some of the shopping channels have countdown timers when a product is done selling. Usually about 2-3 minutes long.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It's been a long time since I checked, but don't the PPV channels have a countdown to the next show? Also, I'd imagine the TVGuide channel has a clock. I never understood why someone with a satellite receiver would need a slow scrolling program guide (does it still have that, or is it just their entertainment-themed shows now?)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Most sporting events, as long as the clock hasn't stopped.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I will see if I can find something that has a clock with seconds on it to test. I know a few times it has seemed to not jump the 30 seconds but it could just be my imagination.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

FYI, I found that if the "time bar" freezes, using the jump back button fairly consistently "thaws" it.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry if this is a stupid question - how do you put the R-15 in standby mode?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hit the power button.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

sports828 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question - how do you put the R-15 in standby mode?


There's really no "off". It's standby or on.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hit the power button.


Thanks, I thought that would be considered the off position. Can you have it with power off/standby and it will still record a scheduled program? I leave mine on all the time - is this bad? I have had it this way since April, 2006.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes. It will still record scheduled programs in standby.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

sports828 said:


> Thanks, I thought that would be considered the off position. Can you have it with power off/standby and it will still record a scheduled program? I leave mine on all the time - is this bad? I have had it this way since April, 2006.


It is not really "bad", it just does it's "housekeeping chores" (guide data, series list) faster in standby.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> It is not really "bad", it just does it's "housekeeping chores" (guide data, series list) faster in standby.


Thanks for the info - no wonder it took so long to reload the guide when I did a reset after getting the new software.


----------

